# needed .flv player for s60 v2



## vandit (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys !!  I have a nokia 6681...I need a .flv player for it....plz give me some links...I tried googling but in vain..


----------



## paid (Mar 23, 2008)

*www.mobitubia.com/dp/?q=node/2
*gallery.mobile9.com/f/357496


----------



## girish.g (Mar 23, 2008)

anything for n-80 or k790i


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 23, 2008)

Try *emTube*.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 23, 2008)

See this site
*www.symbian-freeware.com/tag-video.html


----------

